
The Cook and the Chef: Musk's Secret Sauce - sergeant3
http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/11/the-cook-and-the-chef-musks-secret-sauce.html
======
czbond
This was a great article, thank you for sharing (it was originally posted
earlier this morning - but I didn't comment on the dup share)

------
neogodless
Are you a cook or a chef? Programmer or entrepreneur? Or are we all following
the "startup" cookbook like good little cooks?

